
How to Borrow a Stranger's Phone - dskang
http://dskang.com/post/36794154264/how-to-borrow-a-strangers-phone
======
forkrulassail
How to steal a strangers phone: Ask if you can borrow his phone, let him/her
hesitate a bit, hesitate a bit yourself, suggest you have them hold your
wallet. Hand over cheap wallet filled with rocks. RUN!

